# Hace mucho que no abro un hilo de felicitación...esta vez ¡¡para los 5000 de Pejeman!!



## Rayines

*¡¡Para no cortar esta grata costumbre de felicitar y ser felicitados.......te envío un gran saludo desde acá, deseando compartir tus próximos 5000!! *


----------



## silvia fernanda

*¡¡¡Muchas felicidades Pejeman!!!*
*Saludos*
*Silvia*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

felicidades don peje....
hace mucho que no coincidimos, pero es un placer leerte de vez en cuando...

un abrazo
rosangelus​


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades, Pejeman. 
Recibe un afectuoso saludo. 
N  
*


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades Peje! Es una pena que no coincidamos mucho últimamente, pero siempre es un placer.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Súper Peje; ¡¡¡¡¡ahora sí que me sorprendiste!!!! ¿¡Ya tantos?!

Lo bueno es que acá las arrugas de sabiduria sí que las apreciamos.

¡Muchas felicidades! Y gracias por todas tus enseñanzas


----------



## Vampiro

Un saludo, y que nada te detenga camino a los próximos 5.000
Felicitaciones.
_


----------



## bb008

*Sr. Pejeman (recuerdo tanto aquel post que coloqué sobre "tiricia" y luego cuando me doy cuenta de su edad ¡que pena, que vergüenza!, gracias a dios que tiene referencias de como somos los venezolanos, uuuuffff!, de la que me salvé )*
 
*¡Felicidades y que lleguen otros 5.000 más! *​


----------



## coquis14

¡Felicidades! , comparta 5.000 conocimientos más.


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades. Por los siguientes 5,000.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Chapeau... y música para el maestro! 

Un beso y gracias.
Martine


----------



## Fernita

Querido Pejeman:

¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones por tantos aportes y por tus ganas de compartir tus conocimientos!!!!

Muchísimas gracias y que vengan muchos más.
Con mucho cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola Peje:

Felicitaciones. Muy gratificantes los pocos hilos que nos hemos cruzado, siempre buenos ejemplos de su respetuoso y simpático estilo.

Un abrazo desde Cartagena,


----------



## romarsan

*felicidades  pejeman*

*siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones*

*saludos cordiales*
​


----------



## Rayines

Che, ¿mirará pejeman alguna vez las Congrats? ...¿o tendremos que mandarle una paloma mensajera?......


----------



## Fernita

Inés: creo que no está enterado. Mandale la paloma urgentemente.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernita said:


> Inés: creo que no está enterado. Mandale la paloma urgentemente.


Opino igual Inés, o nos quedamos con la duda, si recibio nuestros cariños...
Ese Don Peje, siempre tan ocupado...

Enviemosle dos, tu envía la mensajera y yo la paloma de la Paz


----------



## Camilo1964

Peje: 

Casi nunca hemos coincidido, pero procuro leer los hilos donde participas, porque siempre aprendo algo nuevo. Que sean muchos más.

Camilo


----------



## pejeman

Pues sí, creo que andaba en la baba y no me había asomado por aquí. Pero con tanto cariño, un Penta ya no basta; le seguimos hasta el Deca.

De todo corazón, para todos, están invitados a una carne asada sonorense, sobre brasas de leña de mezquite, acompañada de chiles verdes y tortillas de harina de Mazocahui, Sonora.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Wow!!!
Que rico.
saludos Peje


----------



## bb008

Sr. Peje y el tequila, lo llevó yo 

 y 

 

Saludos.-


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Pejeman!

¡Sigue adelante! ¡Y salud con un pisco sour!

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

Una vez más soy el último en enterarme.

Pejeman, es bien grato encontrarme contigo en los foros, siempre tienes algo que aportar cuando parece que ya se dijo todo. 

Se me hacen bien intersantes tus participaciones, siempre hay algo que aprender de ti aun siendo de mismo país y más o menos de los mismos rumbos.

¡Felicidades y síguele _posteando_!


----------



## Mirlo

¡Pejeman qué pasó!
nunca es tarde para festejar 
Muchas Felicidades y que sean muchos más!!!!!
Saludos, 
Myrlo​


----------



## SDLX Master

*5K Gratz on the milestone, Peje~ *


----------



## ILT

Peje, mil disculpas por llegar tarde pero, ¡muchas felicidades!


----------



## emm1366

Ánimo Pejeman. ¿Qué hace grande al foro sino la participación exhaustiva de sus integrantes?

Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

¡No lo puedo creer! Ya van 5000 y hasta ahorita me doy cuenta; qué vergüenza...

Busqué y busqué un pastel especial para mi peje, y espero que te guste este, que tiene el lagarto sin el peje, pero bueno. También encontré este pastelito, pero no te lo aconsejo puesto que me parece que es alucinógeno.

Muchísimas felicidades, y muchísimos saludos,
Lola x


----------



## pejeman

loladamore said:


> ¡No lo puedo creer! Ya van 5000 y hasta ahorita me doy cuenta; qué vergüenza...
> 
> Busqué y busqué un pastel especial para mi peje, y espero que te guste este, que tiene el lagarto sin el peje, pero bueno. También encontré este pastelito, pero no te lo aconsejo puesto que me parece que es alucinógeno.
> 
> Muchísimas felicidades, y muchísimos saludos,
> Lola x


 
Mi estimada Lolita. Hoy te recordaba, porque hace tiempo que no nos vemos por aquí y porque antier en el Canal Once ví una caricatura donde sale tu avatar. ¿Me quieres poner a ver alebrijes? Mejor me tardo en llegar a los  6 000.


----------



## pejeman

ILT said:


> Peje, mil disculpas por llegar tarde pero, ¡muchas felicidades!


 
Gracias ILTita. Dime a donde te mando unas latas de jalea de arándano para acompañar al guajolote.


----------



## pejeman

Gracias a todos por su amabilidad. Ahora voy a organizar una preposada, con *menú sonorense* para todos. Tanto los que ya vinieron a la carne asada, como para los que van llegando.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

pejeman said:


> Gracias a todos por su amabilidad. Ahora voy a organizar una preposada, con *menú sonorense* para todos. Tanto los que ya vinieron a la carne asada, como para los que van llegando.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Menos mal! Creía que no llegaba. Gracias por la oportunidad que me das de poder darte la enhorabuena. 
5000 son muchos, mucha dedicación y una gozada para los que podemos leerlos.
¡Felicidades desde España!


----------



## lapachis8

Peje:
Me echaré uno de avena a tu salud.
Hic *
lapachis8


----------

